# Jeep "Islander" Stickers??



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

We just bought a 2000 Wrangler w/ the 4.0 and 5 speed O/D manual.
We had a ' 91 several years ago and that one had the "Islander Package". The new Jeep is also yellow and even though its "sport" model I'd like to put the "Islander" graphics on it. If ya don't know the islander had a sunset w/ blue and orange stripes down the side by the running boards. It looked cool!prsport
Besides a dealership,where can I get the graphics?


----------



## duff daddy (Mar 4, 2008)

there is a guy in my town that does awesome graphic's hes done the mock harley decals for my ford, hes done the rumbel bee decals for a truck at our dealership. and im sure he could do someting like that. just check to see if there is anyone in your town which is able to do work with viynl decals. if not id be more the happy to get you a price for them at work (lower employee rate) i just need the vin off the jeep with the decal kit.


----------



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

OK. Thanks. I'll have my decal guy try. He's really awesome at what he does and has treated me well.
I was just hopin' that the decals would just be readily availabe on line someplace.


----------



## The Duke (Feb 19, 2007)

Here ya go: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Jeep-Islander-Graphics-Kit-Wrangler-YJ-or-TJ_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742Q2em153Q2el1262QQcategoryZ50447QQihZ007QQitemZ170199679206

I hear that the Islander decals add as much as 35 horsepower too!!! 

BTW, where are you in SE WI?


----------



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

35 Hp? Huh! Does the banana yellow make it climb trees/rocks better too?wesport

I live near Burlington, WI. Which is a little east of Racine.


----------

